# Who would you like to see as the next James Bond?



## Tabitha (Mar 4, 2003)

I have always liked the idea of Jason Isaacs being a James Bond - he definitely has the charisma to pull it off, and well, I think he's hot, even if no one else does  

I think it should probably be someone british, but I don't really think that they are honour-bound to pick someone British, after all Lazenby was an Aussie (I think), and Brosnan is Irish.

I have heard people suggest Nick Moran (from Lock Stock), or Jude Law, who would you suggest?


----------



## angelle myst (Mar 6, 2003)

I wish Pierce Brosnan could do it forever, i can't really see anybody else doing it, but then i've grown up with Brosnan being "Bond" so it's hard for me to imagine anyone else.

x x x


----------



## misszoecat (Mar 17, 2003)

I thought Jason Isaacs was the best thing in Chamber of Secrets, shame there wasn't more of him in that film.  I can't imagine him as Bond after seeing that though.

I am torn betweeen Moore and Brosnan as my favourite Bonds.  'View to a Kill' and 'Die Another Day' are both my favourite Bond films.  I actually read somewhere that Roger Moores son was a contender for the role :erm: .  I'd like to see Dougray Scott as the next Bond.  But he is very good at being bad, so maybe he'd be a better villain.  Christopher Walken is my favourite villain, do you guys have a favourite?

Everyone will throw tomatoes at me, but I think Russell Crowe would make a good Bond.  Yeah I know he's not the most popular man, but he's a talented actor and has a very nice.... erm tuxedo!  

I asked my friend what he thought and he said Hugh Grant, so the less said about that, the better.  

Zoe
XXX


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 17, 2003)

Dougray Scott - I'm with you on that one, but Russell Crowe?  No no no 

I've been thinking recently that Patrick Stewart would make an excellent Bond villain.


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 24, 2003)

I read somewhere the other day that Jonathan Rhys Meyer had recently been in talks to take over from Brosnan after the next movie.  
I don't really know who the actor is apart from the facts that he is 1) Irish and 2) was in Velvet Goldmine.


----------



## ray gower (Jul 17, 2003)

Always liked David Niven as Bond, so quintessentially British that only Stephen Fry could follow, especially as James Fox is a bit passed it.

But I suppose we have to have somebody roughty-tuffty and with Sean Bean now forever portrayed as the baddy, I suppose Dougray Scott would fill the bill, though usually they pick somebody from relative obscurity so perhaps Christopher Fox?


----------



## Dave (Jul 18, 2003)

I don't have any better suggestions, but didn't Sean Bean already play 009 against Brosnan's 007?

_Roger Moore and Pierce Brosnan the best 007s????_

Sean Connery was easily the best! 

I'm not saying that because of my age either, I was of the Roger Moore era, but just watch 'Dr No' or 'Goldfinger' to see how Bond should be portrayed.

And he was Scottish, so I don't think it would have to be a southern Englishman.


----------



## ray gower (Mar 29, 2004)

Sean Bean did play 009 in Golden Eye and blown up after 5 minutes, to be resurrected as the bad guy later.

As for old Bonds- 
Roger Moore was a fair Bond, but the films grew ever more camp which let the whole thing down.
Lazenby could have been good if he had a tad more time to grow into the part and he was an Aussie.
But I would say Brosnan has the edge over Connery


----------



## Highlander II (May 4, 2004)

There was a rumor about Hugh Jackman playing Bond -- well, read that he said *he* started that one - but still --- someone somewhere probably suggested it --- would be interesting - not sure he could pull it off - but hey - why not??


----------



## Dave (May 4, 2004)

During the last few weeks there have been many rumours flying around about many different new Bonds. Officially, Pierce Brosnan is still signed on, unofficially, the rumour is that they think he is too old. Most of these rumours are undoubtedly false.


----------



## FeedMeTV (Aug 22, 2004)

I heard a rumour that both Orlando Bloom and Heath Ledger where being considered for the role. Well, Heath's aussie and blonde so I can't really see him getting it and Orlando? Hmm, not sure about that one.

I reckon Hugh Jackman would make a good Bond!

But I love Brosnan as Bond so I hope he does it for while still. Isn't this one his last though?


----------



## little smaug (Aug 22, 2004)

I think Orlando and Heath are both too young. Hugh Jackman might be ok. I love Pierce Brosnan, but if he's 'too old' (as if!), I think someone like Ralph Fiennes or Rupert Everett would be good.


----------



## FeedMeTV (Nov 29, 2004)

Ioan Gruffudd was the last person I heard was being seriously considered.


----------



## little smaug (Nov 29, 2004)

Well Brosnan is definately not doing any more, he said in an interview that he has been dropped by the company behind the films. He also said that he would like to see Colin Farrell take over as the next Bond.

I've also heard rumours of Julian McMahon, Clive Owen, and Eric Bana being up for the role. I really like Eric Bana, but isn't he Australian? It just wouldn't be the same without a British guy.


----------



## Dave (Nov 29, 2004)

George Lazenby was Australian, wasn't that bad either!


----------



## little smaug (Nov 29, 2004)

He was? Did he do a British accent?

Sorry, I haven't seen many of the older films, only ones with Sean Connery and Roger Moore. :blush:


----------



## Dave (Nov 29, 2004)

No, he had an aussie accent, though it wasn't strong. He was only in 'On Her Majesties Secret Service' 



Spoiler



the one where Bond marries Diana Rigg but she gets killed.


----------



## Dave (Aug 15, 2005)

> _from scifi wire_
> 
> *Jackman Says Dr. No To 007*
> 
> ...


----------



## immortalem (Sep 3, 2005)

I think Clive Owen would make a good James Bond.


----------



## Dave (Sep 3, 2005)

You aren't alone there, but he has ruled himself out too: 





> â€œNo talks whatsoever,â€ Owen asserted. â€œAll media speculation, all rumor. Never been anything official whatsoever.â€


 They were meant to be beginning production on a new Bond film soon, I think they are doing a rewrite on 'Casino Royale' so they must be getting a little worried that they don't yet have anyone who actually wants to be Bond.

The other speculation I read is that they could have a Black Bond, and by far the most way out of all the suggestions is to have a female Bond... Jane Bond or Janice Bond... played by Angelina Jolie.


----------



## Annette (Sep 4, 2005)

I'm a Bond fan and must admit out of *all* the people who played 007 I much preferred Sean Connery. I thought he was soooooo much better than Roger Moore.

I do like Pierce Brosnan too but Sean was always the man for me LOL

I think that Jason Statham (he from The Transporter) would make a good Bond along with Clive Owen but thats my opinion 

annette :wave:


----------



## TheDeeMan (Sep 6, 2005)

I'm with you, Annette. I was just saying to myself (today actually) that Jason Statham would make a really good Bond. As would Clive Owen.

I also like Eric Bana (Troy, Chopper, Black Hawk Down) as Bond.

Dee


----------



## Dave (Sep 29, 2005)

> _from SCIFI WIRE_
> 
> *007 Field Narrows*
> 
> ...


Shouldn't they hurry it up a little, they've already had a few years to choose one?


----------



## ray gower (Sep 29, 2005)

Casino Royale is the next Bond film?

They did that one in 1967, with David Niven, Peter Sellers, Woody Allen, Ursula Andres and a few others as James Bond!


----------



## Dave (Sep 29, 2005)

Yes, but it was never an official (Broccoli family/ Eon) Bond film and it was a spoof. This from IMDb:





> Casino Royale was Ian Fleming's first James Bond novel. It was the only one not sold to Eon Productions. As a result, CBS TV first adapted it for an episode of "Climax!" (1954) in 1954, starring Barry Nelson as CIA agent Jimmy Bond. When plans began to adapt the novel as a motion picture, the original thought was to do a straight film of the novel. But with the success of Sean Connery's Bond, it was decided the only way a rival Bond film could survive would be as a parody.


Later we did get 'Never Say Never Again' as a rival Bond film, and now this is the only book left to adapt. Though I have to say that the films have become so formulaic you hardly need a script anymore. Just add an evil villain, fast cars, fast women, gadgets, fight scenes, chase scenes and mix together completely, then leave to half-bake in the oven.

I still like them, though I wish ITV would show something else on a Saturday evening for a change.  

I don't have a view on the next Bond if that is the shortlist, since I don't know any of them.


----------



## Dave (Oct 14, 2005)

*Announcement due today*

Rumour on TV, radio and in the newspapers is that the new James Bond is to be unveiled today - with Daniel Craig widely expected to land the role.

According to his mother, Craig, 37, will be named as the new 007 at a press conference in central London.

Speaking from her Liverpool home, Carol Blond, 62, told â€˜The Sunâ€™: "We are thrilled to bits. This has come at a very good time in his career. I think he could bring something very interesting to the part. I think it will be life-changing.â€

"But I think he's old enough and experienced enough to handle it."


----------



## Annette (Oct 16, 2005)

AND what does everyone think of TPTB's decision to make Daniel Craig the next 007????????

Not impressed myself but TMO. It should've been Clive Owen or Jason Statham. Oh well!!!!

I can't believe it took them soooooooooooooo long to decide on the 'right' actor for the role.

annette :flash:


----------



## FeedMeTV (Oct 16, 2005)

He's blond.

Doesn't seem to fit to me. But he might be very very good! I reserve judgement until I see the film. Fingers crossed.


----------



## philoSCIFI (Nov 22, 2005)

The new James Bond was announced. I'm not a huge fan of the James Bond movies, but I watch them occasionally. I'm open to watching the new one, but I'll most likely be waiting for the DVD as opposed to watching it in the theaters. However, we'll just have to wait and see until that time comes...


----------



## Anne Spackman (Apr 1, 2015)

I liked Pierce Brosnan as Bond but Daniel Craig also makes a fairly good James Bond as well.  I think Dougray Scott would also be good in the role.


----------



## BAYLOR (Apr 1, 2015)

Seth Rogen


----------



## HanaBi (Nov 25, 2016)

*Idris Alba*, would be my choice as the next Bond. Although I suspect his age (44) might go against him.

Really decent actor, not least because of Luther, but also as the brilliant Stringer Bell from "The Wire". Exceptionally versatile


----------



## Rodders (Nov 25, 2016)

Me and the GF watched Lucifer last week. She made a throw away comment that Tom Ellis would make a pretty good Jimbo Bond. 

It's off the wall, but not actually a bad suggestion.


----------



## SilentRoamer (Nov 25, 2016)

I like the idea of Tom Hiddleston - let him play a good guy instead of Loki!

He is a really cool guy - when he goes to fan conventions he does this whole Loki persona thing and it's actually really funny, there are some funny videos of him online.


----------



## Vaz (Nov 25, 2016)

Idris Elba


----------



## Gallagherooj111 (Nov 25, 2016)

BAYLOR said:


> Seth Rogen


No, has to be Will Ferrell, lol.


----------



## Gallagherooj111 (Nov 25, 2016)

I actually think Michael Fassbender would be pretty good.


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 25, 2016)

Gallagherooj111 said:


> I actually think Michael Fassbender would be pretty good.



He would make a really cool James Bond.


----------



## reiver33 (Nov 26, 2016)

Fassbender can certainly do the whole 'detached menace' thing that made Craig a good fit for Bond (as written).


----------

